# 10 Gallon Sulawesi Shrimp Tank



## killer007

Here is my 10g Sulawesi Shrimp tank that i want to share...
I got these shrimps yesterday...

I have to THANK YOU THOMAS AND FRANK for the shrimps ahahhahaaha
*Frank has some great products for Sulawesi Shrimps keeping*
You can setup a tank within a day because his product works
I got lots of products from him
(I will tell you guys later what is it, have some suspension ahahahhahaha)

Thomas also setup his tank in one day and you can see his post over here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1642

Update The Shrimps Status:
I was removing some rocks in the tank this morning and saw all the sulawesi shrimps there...
they still *ALIVE* and its been 2 days
it is hard to keep them, but after using Frank's products, they are alive and the color is super...
sorry i can keep pictures of mine yet cuz the tank is too big and they are behind rocks and filter, but i will try to take some for your guys
however, you can see Thomas and Frank's shrimps pictures at the bottom, it just amazing color....

I know the *camo, cardinal, harlequin* have different environment settings but now i am having them together as you can see below i have them in the same tank
They have learned to adapt to the same environments so now i can put them all in one tank hahahaha which i like, you can see how they like and enjoy the shrimps in one tank

PH 8.0 and above
82.4 F
GH no idea
KH no idea

2 big lava rocks
3 rocks from LFS...(REMOVED from the tank today)

crushed coral
sponge filter

what inside the tank:
1 camo
4 cardinal
4 harlequin
some rabbit snails
some green shrimps

here are the pictures from my friends *Thomas and Frank* in Vancouver, @[email protected] they have nice setup....
sooooooooooooooooooooooooo BEAUTIFUL...i wish my tank is like that....
and the shrimps are SOOOOOOOOOOO CLEAR in color and nice pattern....
*Harlequin shrimps*....

































*Camo shrimps*.....









*Cardinal shrimps*.....

































Here is *my* tank setup...

























hahahah not the sulawesi shrimp tank but my tiger [email protected]@....


----------



## arc

Sorry for the lose but is that the toilet? won't you want to leave him in the tank so he can get eaten? 

Which LFS did you go?


----------



## ameekplec.

lols on the toilet bowl.

Which LFS did you get theses guys from?


----------



## killer007

its been 1 day, and the shrimps like to stay at the heater and filter side...
i guess they like that area...
and come out when the light is off....
so i think its best to use lower lighting....like even lower than the one i use now...


----------



## killer007

hahahahah
ya it is...
easy to flash down...
maybe polluted the water...

i got it from my friend Thomas and Frank in Vancouver hahahaha


----------



## DreamProductions

Very nice shrimp there killer007. Do you have any detailed pictures of the shrimp themselves? 

I would love to get my hands on some of the harlquins as well. They must be pricey?


----------



## AquariAM

Congratulations on your shrimp .


----------



## killer007

hahahah ya kind of pricy...
i post the one from Thomas and Frank

they are super nice in their tank....


----------



## matti2uude

Very nice! I was going to get some from Frank too but my tanks not ready yet.


----------



## killer007

He has some crazy shrimps and products


----------



## killer007

Camo Shrimp on the Filter

















Harluquin Shrimps on the Lava Rocks

















Cardinal Shrimps on the Lava Rocks


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Congratulations!*

Wow, killer. This is super cool!
You are extremely lucky!
This creatures are stunning. Are they exploring a tank and grazing on rocks?

I have a question about crush corals. What product do you use and how much of corals did you add to a tank?
I see only big bags of _Crushed Coral_ in stores, but I'm not sure that I need a lot. Tap water pH here is almost 8


----------



## killer007

ahhahah thanks

ah...acually i think you can use any crush coral, like the one i have in the picture on the lava rock (size). cuz i just got a no brand from a chinese store, so its like maybe 5 dollar cheaper....

I have like 1.5 inch crushed coral...
i think its not possibe to get to ph 8 just using crushed coral, or maybe possible (but i can't get it up to 8.0, its always 7.8 for me)
cuz for me i can't get it up to ph 8 until i use some of Frank's product
he have a bottle that can increase PH so it sure will increase to 8.0 and add more until it get to 8.0...

also another bottle that increase algae growth and can estabilish a tank within few hours...
@[email protected] cuz i did that too...and really its making them active...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> ahhahah thanks
> 
> ah...acually i think you can use any crush coral, like the one i have in the picture on the lava rock (size). cuz i just got a no brand from a chinese store, so its like maybe 5 dollar cheaper....
> 
> I have like 1.5 inch crushed coral...
> i think its not possibe to get to ph 8 just using crushed coral, or maybe possible (but i can't get it up to 8.0, its always 7.8 for me)
> cuz for me i can't get it up to ph 8 until i use some of Frank's product
> he have a bottle that can increase PH so it sure will increase to 8.0 and add more until it get to 8.0...
> 
> also another bottle that increase algae growth and can estabilish a tank within few hours...
> @[email protected] cuz i did that too...and really its making them active...


How long do you wait for _crushed corals_ increase your pH. You need to wait about two weeks.

What is that magic products?


----------



## matti2uude

You can buy crushed coral by the pound at Menagerie.


----------



## killer007

um... i guess the crushed coral will slowly release it....
but i am not sure what time....
but ppl say put crushed coral in filter and will increase instantly or by 1 day...

hahahah its really magic...
really can setup a tank by 1 day...
he has 4 bottles or water...and each water all together will make the tank safe for sulawesi shrimps....
so far nothing die [email protected]@ i just checked hahahahah
so good...

ah...i didn't know there is cushed coral by pound...
i got 1 bag and it cost about 20 dollars with tax....
and my 10 gallon tank used like half a bag [email protected]@...


----------



## matti2uude

I used aragonite and it brought the Ph to 8.2 after 1 day.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Yes, placing crushed corals into a filter works fast, but it's not so stable as having crushed corals as a substrate. On the other hand, they are not always something you need to have as a substrate, they are white 

It's good that Menagerie sells crushed corals by small amount. Does anyone know a price?

I have several handfuls of small corals brought by my friends from Florida. But I'm not sure that they are safe. Something alive still can be in them  I'm thinking about bolling them and then will place into a filter.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> I used aragonite and it brought the Ph to 8.2 after 1 day.


It's interesting. Where do you get it?
Does it last long?


----------



## teemee

*lucky you*

hi - lucky you about the shrimp.
i'd been asking at my lfs for about a year - they just got a shipment in, but i was told they were all going to other people. whatever!
anyway, would love to know what that is you're growing on the rocks in the last picture?
keep us updated - it will be interesting to see how they do over the long run - fingers crossed for you - it would be great if they breed!
good luck!


----------



## killer007

thanks

ah...you mean the last one?
the black soil with moss?
that is a blue tiger tank hahahaha

or you mean Thomas's last picture?


----------



## BKKcaridina

wow! these are beautiful! I got some from Frank too =) I also find the harlequins to be way more hardier and also beautiful! I saw his tanks have some blue slenders as well!


----------



## killer007

Update:....so far so good....

harlequins is very pretty, i want to have more of them for my next order from Frank hahahah
I really like the unique partern that this shrimps have....
or maybe other sulawesi shrimp speices too

yes, the harlequins is hardy because of many generation passed...
it can now housed together with cardinal too...

Also today when i look at my Camo Shrimp, it have solid color now, like very rich in brown red and show white pattern on the body...

@[email protected] Blue Slender is very pretty...i just google it...
http://bp3.blogger.com/_Dbv5KjY4jRc/SI_aWxubXeI/AAAAAAAAANI/V1aY5RopMSk/s1600-h/slender_blue.jpg


----------



## Sameer

If you dont mind, how much were they/each? Cant seem to find a place that sells them nor a price.


----------



## ShrimpK

It's amazing
they are hard to find


the water you got from Frank really works?


----------



## BKKcaridina

I asked Frank about the blue slender just now. He told me that the blue slender changes color in different pH and currently they don't have a blue tint on them but a red or a maroon red when they are berried. Its incredible.... He's kept sulawesi shrimp for over 1.5 years and has kept it secret to even the locals in Vancouver.... He has an amazing 90 gallon which he has actually after many generations adapted to the same water params as cardinals. The prices still are up there but from the group which has been following him we think even though pricier its better than spending big bucks at lfs and having them die on you.

In terms of water you people in toronto are lucky that you have harder water we have to use twice as much of Frank's water for it to adjust to the water parms of the sulawesi!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Killer, how do you get them from Vancouver, if this is not a secret?
Did you flight there to get shrimps and had them in a luggage between bottles of alcohol? 

Menagerie is going to bring some Sulawesi shrimp here and I'm seriously thinking about creating a tank and buying some shrimps. Oh, they are not cheap


----------



## killer007

really? OMG, this blue slender is very amazing...

I am going to order some more shrimps from him soon, I am going to ask about the blue slender and also if he have any other species of sulawesi...

yes, he kept secret of keeping the sulawesi shrimps for a long time...lucky he opened up the secret for us now cuz those shrimps are very beautiful...
@[email protected] i just setup another sulawesi shrimps tank right beside my desk, so i can look at them....

>.< about the 90 gallons....you know its my dream to have 90 gallons shrimp tank ahahahha
and 90 gallons of sulawesi shirmps, ....WOW....very amazing....

yes its pricy BUT I really think for the price its worth it cuz his shrimps won't die as easily. I regreted i order only small amount from him last time, but no problem i am going to order more this time hahahahah

Yes, I very like Frank's water, it make it suitable for the shrimps...
its not like its conditioner or anything, cuz it make the params good for the shrimps to live in....


----------



## killer007

yes its hard to find in Toronto....
CARDINAL is $20 each
HARLEQUIN is $35 each
and other sulawesi species is higher...depend of which one you want....



Sameer said:


> If you dont mind, how much were they/each? Cant seem to find a place that sells them nor a price.


----------



## killer007

Sorry typo...
HARLEQUIN is $35 each


----------



## killer007

hahahahah he kept for a secret of how to keeping them for a long time...
and never post anything on the forum. Only recently telling "us" (shrimp fans) about them...

as you know they are very very very easy to die and don't like to travel...
i was at Menagerie and ask for the sulawesi shrimps but....  they told me half of them died during the shipping....

however, Frank breed them for himself for a long time in his 90 gallons tank @[email protected], so its like the sulawesi babies adapting the new environment and survive and on and on (generation after generation of adaptions)
and he must be expert of them by now and know "what to do?"

for me i only keep shrimps for like 7 months but not sulawesi...
I kept cherry and CRS, so Sulawesi shrimps are very new for me...T.T...like i want to keep them but i afraid they died on me cuz i am not sure what to do but Frank will tell us what to do and what to use cuz he used them and able to breed those hardcore sulawesi shrimps for a long time...

hahahah i would wish to visit him someday, cuz he keep other kinds of shrimps too and want to see how this amazing breeder do...
 i wish he lives in Toronto so i can visit him often for shirmps

ah i ordered from him and he shipped it over to me...
hahahahah he said he is going to have some very very very good CRS and CBS soon...
so i am going to order from him more...

T.T they are pricey but remember his shrimps is captive breed and from many generation passed so its hardier



igor.kanshyn said:


> Killer, how do you get them from Vancouver, if this is not a secret?
> Did you flight there to get shrimps and had them in a luggage between bottles of alcohol?
> 
> Menagerie is going to bring some Sulawesi shrimp here and I'm seriously thinking about creating a tank and buying some shrimps. Oh, they are not cheap


----------



## killer007

actually there is a good deal from him last time...
like, if you get an order of *30 harlequins*, the price will be $30 each... isn't that a good price?

and Cardinals still at $20 each

and it was done by 1 day air mail...

anyone interested?



killer007 said:


> yes its hard to find in Toronto....
> CARDINAL is $20 each
> HARLEQUIN is $35 each
> and other sulawesi species is higher...depend of which one you want....


----------



## TBemba

I think I am misunderstanding you, did you say you set up your shrimp tank in one day?

May I ask how you did that? What is this magic water? I thought these shrimp where very sensitive? Was the tank already cycled?


----------



## killer007

Ya i think you should read this post:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1642

they are sensitive only if you don't get the water parameter correct and these bottles will help you establish the parameter and the perfect environment for them so you will minimize the death...

in the past, I setup a CRS tank in 3 days and putting them in already, without cycle and using ada soil...
and of course it is always better if you have used water, plants, and rocks from another tank



TBemba said:


> I think I am misunderstanding you, did you say you set up your shrimp tank in one day?
> 
> May I ask how you did that? What is this magic water? I thought these shrimp where very sensitive? Was the tank already cycled?


----------



## TBemba

Wow The money is in what those bottles contain!! Are you getting some of them shipped as well?

He set that tank up in an hour and had the shrimp in.  

I wonder if this formula would work with fish?


----------



## killer007

ppl who have keep Sulawesi Shrimps before, will said cycle the tank for 2 months. I asked the LFS before, they told me to establish a tank and run it for two months...
even the tank is cycle for two months, chances are some will die

As for the cycling,
you can squeese some benifical bacteria from another filter to the new tank to cycle it faster (it always an advantage)

I am getting a set of those bottles again for myself cuz I run out when setting my other tank...


----------



## TBemba

A well cycled tank is needed for sure. That is why I was surprised at the gentleman from BC could get the tank cycled in an hour. I assume the formula that is contained in the bottles is what keeps these sensitive inverts alive and well in a new enviroment. If LFS knew about this conditioner formula they would be able or willing to import more shrimp and more people cold keep them.


----------



## BKKcaridina

I've asked Frank about these waters and he said that basically it gets the tank established very fast but would not recommend putting the shrimps right away unless they were captive bred and at least F5's otherwise it would die. LFS stock are wild and so I wouldn't risk it. Here's a picture I asked Frank to upload: http://www3.telus.net/jiang604/franksulawesi/90 gallon sulawesi.JPG It was thriving with movement at one point when he had 600 cardinals and harlequins in the same tank. Frank's also got some berried harlequins in his tank. I'll be going to see if I can get some pictures =)



TBemba said:


> A well cycled tank is needed for sure. That is why I was surprised at the gentleman from BC could get the tank cycled in an hour. I assume the formula that is contained in the bottles is what keeps these sensitive inverts alive and well in a new enviroment. If LFS knew about this conditioner formula they would be able or willing to import more shrimp and more people cold keep them.


----------



## TBemba

BKKcaridina said:


> I've asked Frank about these waters and he said that basically it gets the tank established very fast but would not recommend putting the shrimps right away unless they were captive bred and at least F5's otherwise it would die. LFS stock are wild and so I wouldn't risk it. Here's a picture I asked Frank to upload: http://www3.telus.net/jiang604/franksulawesi/90 gallon sulawesi.JPG It was thriving with movement at one point when he had 600 cardinals and harlequins in the same tank. Frank's also got some berried harlequins in his tank. I'll be going to see if I can get some pictures =)


Oh, I understand now. That picture of the tank looks perfect for shrimp well established and plenty of algae growth. Makes sense too about the WC vs tank raised shrimp.


----------



## killer007

yes there are difference between wc and captive breed for many gerneations
they are way more sensitive and couldn't adapt to new environment so easily...


----------



## bigfishy

Nice shrimps!

The Shrimp FeveR Begin!


----------



## killer007

hahahah thanks


----------



## arktixan

Oh man i cant wait til i get another tank... I may have to try these out  I really love the Cardinals.


----------



## killer007

hahahhaha quickly go get another tank...
you only need like 10 gallon

@[email protected] you have a CRS tank right?
your tank looks very pretty


----------



## killer007

Update for my tank...
they are coming out of the filter more often but still at the filter alot...

here are the pictures:


----------



## BKKcaridina

*Frank's Berried Harlequins*

I went over to Frank's house and could not sleep and wanted to post the pics of his harlequins in his show tank! Sorry for the poor quality its just a point and shoot camera with a crappy macro function. I also sent the pics to Frank as he has no time to take pics. But here they are!


----------



## arktixan

killer007 said:


> hahahhaha quickly go get another tank...
> you only need like 10 gallon
> 
> @[email protected] you have a CRS tank right?
> your tank looks very pretty


Yea i got some CRS, I could easily go get one  the prob would be getting the crushed coral i dont think that stuff is cheap lol


----------



## killer007

hahahhaha the price its okie...
um...20lb for $20 in some chinese store or pet smart is like 24 with [email protected]@...
or you can go to the Menagenie, they do it by lb...hahahaha....easy easy...hahahahaha


----------



## killer007

T.T I want some more Harlequins...
that's it...I am going to order 10 from him this time...and have a 10 gallon show tank my self...

its very beautiful...(make me drool)...


----------



## arktixan

killer007 said:


> hahahhaha the price its okie...
> um...20lb for $20 in some chinese store or pet smart is like 24 with [email protected]@...
> or you can go to the Menagenie, they do it by lb...hahahaha....easy easy...hahahahaha


thats not bad at all then!
Maybe ill have to do that... goto walmart buy some cheap 10g... an go from there.


----------



## killer007

haahhaha yes, it actually its good price...
actually walmart 10 gallon aquarium is not bad...but the filter is not powerful enough..., maybe you need like HOB, or UGF in addition too...


----------



## killer007

I like the combination with UGF and sponge filters...
cuz the crushed coral won't break down as easy as the soil...and it works great
and an addition of a sponge filter because the shrimps like to pick on them for food...and its good for them...just my opinion...


----------



## killer007

here show you some videos from youtube
youtube very useful at finding stuffs hahahaha


----------



## arktixan

Indeed Youtube is good 

I was just thinking of doing just the Sponge Filter like the one I got from BA's that was like $10 less... Which is the one currently in my CRS tank right now..


----------



## killer007

ah...yes...
i used to get the expansive one, something called "hydro" something....
its like small one for $21...
but there is some store sell different brand and its like BIG sponge for [email protected]@...
but i think they all work the same, just some smaller brand but they works great in my opinion...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> here show you some videos from youtube
> youtube very useful at finding stuffs hahahaha


Harlequin beehive a little differently from cardinals. They spend a lot of time in plants that like a moss or pelia. Cardinals like rocks.

Look at the following quote from planetinverts site:



> The Harlequin Shrimp is a unique species as far as its environment. It actually lives and eats off of the freshwater sponges that exist in the lake. That is why it was given the name Caridina spongicola. It was originally thought that the Harlequin Shrimp would need these sponges in order to survive, but that is not true. It used the sponges to feed off of the algae or particle found in the sponge, basically cleaning it. Captive feeding of this species without the sponge is fine and the shrimp will survive.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Indeed Youtube is good
> 
> I was just thinking of doing just the Sponge Filter like the one I got from BA's that was like $10 less... Which is the one currently in my CRS tank right now..


I have http://cgi.ebay.ca/Aquarium-Biochem...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3cad87d0d3. I didn't used it before, but I will try to use it for a shrimp tank.

Look at the price, you can get four of them for $10 
I'm personally do not believe in sponge filters a lot, but a big sponge with small bio-load could work.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> Update for my tank...
> they are coming out of the filter more often but still at the filter alot...
> 
> here are the pictures:


What are _transparent _shrimps there? Cherries?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

BKKcaridina said:


> I went over to Frank's house and could not sleep and wanted to post the pics of his harlequins in his show tank! Sorry for the poor quality its just a point and shoot camera with a crappy macro function. I also sent the pics to Frank as he has no time to take pics. But here they are!


What is that moss-like plant?


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have http://cgi.ebay.ca/Aquarium-Biochem...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3cad87d0d3. I didn't used it before, but I will try to use it for a shrimp tank.
> 
> Look at the price, you can get four of them for $10
> I'm personally do not believe in sponge filters a lot, but a big sponge with small bio-load could work.


I really like the Sponge filter, it works nice, and my shrimp love it. I've been putting a little bit of the Hikari Shrimp Pellets right on top of the Sponge, so it can absorb it, and possibly help grow more bacteria faster. One day, I'll have to take a pic of them swarming it.

I bought this one...made for 5-20g
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17904/si4371555/cl0/breederspongefilter30

this one is made for 30g tanks.
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17904/si4371557/cl0/breederspongefilter136


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> What is that moss-like plant?


Looks like Flame moss to me... but it could very well be Java..


----------



## killer007

is that thing you got from ebay solid?
only $3 @[email protected]
its cheap...ah...


----------



## killer007

igor.kanshyn said:


> What are _transparent _shrimps there? Cherries?


hahahahh those are green shrimps....
but those green shrimp can cross with [email protected]@...


----------



## arktixan

killer007 said:


> is that thing you got from ebay solid?
> only $3 @[email protected]
> its cheap...ah...


It could be... I've seen lots of pictures of peoples tanks with that in their tanks... very interesting indeed.

How's the shrimps doing?


----------



## killer007

arktixan said:


> I really like the Sponge filter, it works nice, and my shrimp love it. I've been putting a little bit of the Hikari Shrimp Pellets right on top of the Sponge, so it can absorb it, and possibly help grow more bacteria faster. One day, I'll have to take a pic of them swarming it.
> 
> I bought this one...made for 5-20g
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17904/si4371555/cl0/breederspongefilter30
> 
> this one is made for 30g tanks.
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17904/si4371557/cl0/breederspongefilter136


hahahah mine is almost this size but different brand:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17904/si1316326/cl0/lustarhydrospongefilter5
for $15


----------



## killer007

arktixan said:


> It could be... I've seen lots of pictures of peoples tanks with that in their tanks... very interesting indeed.
> 
> How's the shrimps doing?


actually the green shrimps are doing okie hahahaha
its the 2nd female [email protected]@ so i guess its doing good...
ya you can keep cherry and green shrimps with sulawesi cuz green and cherry soooo hardy @[email protected], like extremely hardy....


----------



## killer007

but i have to say, they breed slow but breedable...
however, i am thinking about the light problem cuz after i change to a coral life light which is much stronger light, there is one green shrimp berried...
so i think light affect them...


----------



## killer007

arktixan said:


> Looks like Flame moss to me... but it could very well be Java..


i think its java [email protected]@...


----------



## arktixan

killer007 said:


> i think its java [email protected]@...


Your suppose to know this! lmao!

I think it's java as well, very stringy looking.

How's the Cardinals settling?


----------



## killer007

hahahahah actually i don't know...
i have java moss in my cherry tank but they never grow...
all i see is long long long [email protected]@...
but i move my last bit of java to the new tank and it somewhat look the same O.O....
ya stringy look is java, just like mine

>.< i am done with the setting...now...i need some more shrimps to get a show tank ahhahaa


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> is that thing you got from ebay solid?
> only $3 @[email protected]
> its cheap...ah...


Yes. It's not bad. And It's not small as I thought buying it.
Look here: http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-2-Sponge-Wat...ultDomain_0?hash=item4aa1d7b300#ht_2569wt_911
this product has some dimensions. There are a lot of different sellers on eBay, but they all sell the same item


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> hahahahh those are green shrimps....
> but those green shrimp can cross with [email protected]@...


Aha, "dark green" shrimps. Thank you.


----------



## killer007

ah...interesting...
cuz i like those design, they save space in the aquarium...
regular sponge filter is great too but just take up some space ahhahahah

i think it's not "dark green" shrimps, its just regular green shrimps
cuz i got some "dark green" shrimps but >.< dark green shrimps i have, all died T.T...

um...usually "dark green" shrimp don't cross with cherry, I think...
and this green shrimp i have in the picture, i think it can cross with cherry cuz some of the offspring is red too, and changed color...

like red in sometime and change back to green sometime. I tested it, cuz i net out the red shrimps in a bucket. after few hours it change back to green shrimps hahhahaha

so actually i am not sure what green shrimp i have, maybe same spieces as cherry and yellow shrimps....


----------



## killer007

ah i find a Camo in youtube...
just like mine, so pretty sooooo pretty....


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> ah...interesting...
> cuz i like those design, they save space in the aquarium...
> regular sponge filter is great too but just take up some space ahhahahah
> 
> i think it's not "dark green" shrimps, its just regular green shrimps
> cuz i got some "dark green" shrimps but >.< dark green shrimps i have, all died T.T...
> 
> um...usually "dark green" shrimp don't cross with cherry, I think...
> and this green shrimp i have in the picture, i think it can cross with cherry cuz some of the offspring is red too, and changed color...
> 
> like red in sometime and change back to green sometime. I tested it, cuz i net out the red shrimps in a bucket. after few hours it change back to green shrimps hahhahaha
> 
> so actually i am not sure what green shrimp i have, maybe same spieces as cherry and yellow shrimps....


 Do you know scientific name of them? Where do you get them from?


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] actually i don't know
I got them from jimmyjam...

i think he doesn't know the name too cuz i asked him once but he never reply back so...i guess he doesn't know....


----------



## jon021

i think the green shrimp you have is a colour variant of the neocaridina heteropoda. I have same shrimp, it's pretty much the wild variant of the cherry shrimp. I find that its the hardiest shrimp, even more than the cherry and breeds much faster. The colour isn't really stable though, some are green while some are more brown in colour.


----------



## killer007

yes jon021,
the color is not stable...
it keep changing for some of them. red, brown, green...
and its extremely hardy, it can live in crazy parameters...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

How is your sulawesi shrimps?


----------



## killer007

so far so good...
because i removes the two lava rocks
I see them more coming out now...
especially the cardinals are all out, all 4 of them
the camo is out too
and i see one harlequins on the glass and 2 at the filters...

Cardinals are competing food with all my green shrimps hahahaha


----------



## killer007

but not sure why, one of my sulawesi snail [email protected]@
i quickly remove it, cuz maybe make the water turn bad quickly


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> so far so good...
> because i removes the two lava rocks
> I see them more coming out now...
> especially the cardinals are all out, all 4 of them
> the camo is out too
> and i see one harlequins on the glass and 2 at the filters...
> 
> Cardinals are competing food with all my green shrimps hahahaha


You might need more rocks for cardinals. Look at this pictures: http://equator.web.fc2.com/indonesia-sulawesi-danao.htm
They have to move along rocks covered with algae and eat it 

Harlequins are more shy. They should like plants. Do they "party" it your moss?


----------



## BKKcaridina

igor.kanshyn said:


> You might need more rocks for cardinals. Look at this pictures: http://equator.web.fc2.com/indonesia-sulawesi-danao.htm
> They have to move along rocks covered with algae and eat it
> 
> Harlequins are more shy. They should like plants. Do they "party" it your moss?


yes and no, algae yes no to shy. The ones I have in my tank from Frank are always out and about and nowhere near the rocks


----------



## Darkside

I really like the cardinal shrimp. They're look pretty interesting.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

BKKcaridina said:


> yes and no, algae yes no to shy. The ones I have in my tank from Frank are always out and about and nowhere near the rocks


It's great that you are answering, I base my suggestion on what I read in Internet  You guys can share experience from your tanks.

How much light do you have?


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] but they are doing okie with out anything cuz the tank they are in now have nothing but crushed coral, filter, heater, 2 small moss ball like 2 to 3 cm dim, and a little ball of java moss...
@[email protected] i feel sooooo empty but they are still out...

>.< party? hahahaha not on the java and moss ball
they party on the filter and on the glass wall only >.<....



igor.kanshyn said:


> You might need more rocks for cardinals. Look at this pictures: http://equator.web.fc2.com/indonesia-sulawesi-danao.htm
> They have to move along rocks covered with algae and eat it
> 
> Harlequins are more shy. They should like plants. Do they "party" it your moss?


----------



## killer007

I see his harlequins are all SOOO BRAVE @[email protected]



BKKcaridina said:


> yes and no, algae yes no to shy. The ones I have in my tank from Frank are always out and about and nowhere near the rocks


----------



## killer007

Igor, how much light you are going to use?

i am not sure about BK, but I use coral life 2 strips waahahahah....



igor.kanshyn said:


> It's great that you are answering, I base my suggestion on what I read in Internet  You guys can share experience from your tanks.
> 
> How much light do you have?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> Igor, how much light you are going to use?
> 
> i am not sure about BK, but I use coral life 2 strips waahahahah....


It's quite a good light, I guess. How many watts is there?
Is this: http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=103&PROD_ID=01029540010101 your tank?

I have standard 24" florescent hood with T8. It's 15W for 20g
So, I have a low light tank.


----------



## killer007

ya that is the tank i have...
i have 2 14w bulb...
um...its kind of bright...
but i can see soooo clear....


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Kh ?*

Kin, do you measure your Kh?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> ya that is the tank i have...
> i have 2 14w bulb...
> um...its kind of bright...
> but i can see soooo clear....


Yes, good light makes any tank better


----------



## killer007

hahahah yes, i think i plant some riccia with that light too

@[email protected] ah...i did measure it last time but i dont' remember the exact value...
um....i forgot if it is the KH or GH, one of the value is 15 to [email protected]@....
i will meausre it again maybe tonight hahahaha


----------



## killer007

finaly measure the GH and KH
GH is 15 and
KH is 7

@[email protected] find another species on the youtube...


----------



## killer007




----------



## teemee

*your shrimp!*

Nice pictures, Killer!
What kind is in picture n. 5?
I thought you only got harlequins and cardinals?


----------



## killer007

hahhaha number 5 is green shrimps...i started out with 8 and they have babies and [email protected]@...i think i have like 30+ of them now...
Green shrimp is the same as cherry and yellow shrimps, they are very very hardy and can survive in many different water parameters...
the egg of the green shrimp is "green" hahahah, maybe that is why they call green shrimp....
however, the color is not stable yet..., sometime they change color to red just like cherry, and back to green color again...

@[email protected] nono i keep green shrimps with the sulawesi shrimps too
The current tank is 10 gallons:
-with only a sponge filter
-1 brown camo
-4 harlequins
-4 cardinals
-30+ green shrimps
-6 sulawesi snails

and the second last picture is the brown camo sulawesi shrimp, but i only have 1 in the tank
here is the video of the brown camo shrimp from youtube





i think its very beautiful @[email protected]


----------



## arktixan

thats alot of tiny shrimp in there  looking good!
Can't wait to see a full tank shot!


----------



## killer007

hahhahah which is nothing in there yet....
only filter in the tank now @[email protected]


----------



## killer007

Result of using the bottles after 1 week period:
Before:









After:


----------



## killer007

hahahahah full view of my old sulawesi tank:









@[email protected] more of my green shrimps:
even the egg sac is green...this is green shrimps 









eggs are all green too @[email protected]


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Great pictures!

Do you have baby tylos? Where were they born?


----------



## arktixan

Looking good on the pics .


----------



## killer007

igor.kanshyn said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Do you have baby tylos? Where were they born?


good question hahahaha
i actually don't know where they born...
i was feeding one day and suddenly i see 1 cm long tylos in the tank...
but those tylos i got them like maybe a week ago before i see the baby tylos...
so it must be inside the tylos for long time? i am not sure @[email protected]

some of them i got it like 2 months ago...but those are a different color tylos, its orange
but this baby one is yellow...from my new arrive yellow tylos...
mystery to me too ahahhaha


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] my friend Thomas have some ada tanks too...

hahhaah get some ada tanks guys...

from youtube, look...



soooo pretty and clear...crystal clear....
its like CRYSTAL CLEAR....


----------



## killer007

all happy eating together hahahaha
you can see the orange rabbit snail [email protected]@...its like black color...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

What is that metal thing in your tank?


----------



## killer007

ah...its the metal that use to sink down plant...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> ah...its the metal that use to sink down plant...


Yes, I know 
But why do you keep it in a tank. Are you fertilizing your tank with aluminium and tin?


----------



## killer007

hhahahaha nono, i am just too lazy to get it out...
just lazy and don't want to put my hand in hahahahaha @[email protected]
and going to transfer them soon so...tooooooo lazy hahahaha


----------



## TBemba

I think that it is made of lead. But it doesn't seem to be doing any damage.


----------



## killer007

hahahaha ya
i heard its okie to put them in too
but just lazy @[email protected]
i acuatlly have some in every tank i have @[email protected]


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> hhahahaha nono, i am just too lazy to get it out...
> just lazy and don't want to put my hand in hahahahaha @[email protected]
> and going to transfer them soon so...tooooooo lazy hahahaha


You need 27cm Stainless Steel Tweezer Aquarium Tank Plant Shrimp 
They are specially designed to hold shrimp


----------



## killer007

hahahah hold shrimps?
but i like that, so i don't have to stick my hand [email protected]@....
i just hate it when putting it in the tank cuz just too trouble specially the floating plant all stick to the hand @[email protected]


----------



## BKKcaridina

Hey Kin, 

Ask Frank to send you a pair of tweezers! He just got in some its much finer point then the normal tweezers. I use it to plant HC and hair grass so it doesnt get pulled up by the thicker tweezers.


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] yesyes i need one of those...
the finer one...
i was looking at them on ebay yesterday night >.<

i will definitly get it from Frank wahahahahahah


----------



## killer007

Brave Harlequins


----------



## igor.kanshyn

You green shrimps are almost transparent. They might be glass-green shrimps


----------



## killer007

actually they are [email protected]@...
other green shrimp is not?


----------



## TBemba

I get a news letter from PFK and they have a pretty interesting article on Shrimp. Some of the information is the exact opposite to what I have been reading on here. They say you want to have a very low PH 6.4 - 7.3 and neutral substrate fired clay no ferts and very cool temps like 63 - 75

They did agree on undergravel filters. hmmmm

link: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....shrimps:_The_next_generation&utm_content=html


----------



## matti2uude

TBemba said:


> I get a news letter from PFK and they have a pretty interesting article on Shrimp. Some of the information is the exact opposite to what I have been reading on here. They say you want to have a very low PH 6.4 - 7.3 and neutral substrate fired clay no ferts and very cool temps like 63 - 75
> 
> They did agree on undergravel filters. hmmmm
> 
> link: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....shrimps:_The_next_generation&utm_content=html


That is true for most shrimp, except the Sulawesi shrimp. The Sulawesi shrimp need a high Ph of 8.0-8.6. The crushed coral substrate helps maintain the high Ph.


----------



## killer007

[email protected]@ i don't tihnk for the sulawesi too...
maybe a bit more generation?
i heard someone did that before puting cardinal with CRS but i have never see it @[email protected]


----------



## Zebrapl3co

killer007 said:


> [email protected]@ i don't tihnk for the sulawesi too...
> maybe a bit more generation?
> i heard someone did that before puting cardinal with CRS but i have never see it @[email protected]


For survival for a sort period of time, that just might work at some miraculous level. But I don't think that would last. I managed to get mine CRS to survive under the 7.8 pH, but I really have doubts that they will do well anywhere above 8.
Very nice tank Killer. I learned alot from this thread. Thanks,

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn

That article said:


> Well-known breeders who work without undergravel filters vacuum the tank bottom twice a week.


And this looks very reasonable.


----------



## killer007

hahahah welcome, glad you learn something....


----------



## BKKcaridina

Heres a Picture I grabbed from Frank's Tank Photo Collection  









He recently suffered a malfunction with 3 of his tanks heaters which were connected to the same power surge. All three tanks heater went haywire! and fried all the shrimps. Luckily he has multiple tanks and so he STILL has his colony of sulawesi =)


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] OMG....
shrimp soup hahahha

ah yes he told me about this too, its terrible....


----------



## igor.kanshyn

BKKcaridina said:


> He recently suffered a malfunction with 3 of his tanks heaters which were connected to the same power surge. All three tanks heater went haywire! and fried all the shrimps. Luckily he has multiple tanks and so he STILL has his colony of sulawesi =)


Wow, this was a real problem.
I start thinking about getting Aquarium Reptiles LCD Alarm Digital Thermometer again.


----------



## killer007

TERRIBLE...TERRIBLE....

you should get one...
I have 2 right now...
1 in my new sulawesi tank and 1 at my CRS...hahahaha
@[email protected] I check them all the time...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> TERRIBLE...TERRIBLE....
> 
> you should get one...
> I have 2 right now...
> 1 in my new sulawesi tank and 1 at my CRS...hahahaha
> @[email protected] I check them all the time...


Do they make a big noise when temperature is out of range?


----------



## killer007

>.< not mine...
there is something like that?
I use a different model...
like this one 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Digital-LCD-Fish...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ada0e1eac

@[email protected] maybe yours make noise?
I have to look it all the time when i feed and change water...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> >.< not mine...
> there is something like that?
> I use a different model...
> like this one
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Digital-LCD-Fish...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ada0e1eac
> 
> @[email protected] maybe yours make noise?
> I have to look it all the time when i feed and change water...


No, it's not that device. The one I sent a link to has a water temperature alarm. It will make a noise when the water is too cold or too hot 

I also have a thermometer like your. I attached its _tester_ to a filter hose by sticky tape


----------



## killer007

ya that one is cheap when getting at ebay...
big al sell me like 10 [email protected]@...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> ya that one is cheap when getting at ebay...
> big al sell me like 10 [email protected]@...


Yes, it's the same item. It's good enough.


----------



## arinsi

are those tanks you keep trimless?

i was wondering where i can get one


----------



## killer007

ya it is...
you have to get it in menageriepetshop in toronto....
they sell it...

maybe other store has them but you ahve to ask them cuz they usually hide it hahahaha


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arinsi said:


> are those tanks you keep trimless?
> 
> i was wondering where i can get one


Check Rimless Tanks Prices threat out.


----------



## killer007

hahahaha yes that is the right post...


----------



## killer007

Update for Sulawesi in my New Tank...


----------



## killer007




----------



## igor.kanshyn

That shrimps are beautiful!


----------



## ameekplec.

Are the small snails there the baby snails the Tylos gave birth to?


----------



## killer007

>.< the shrimps are very beautiful....
i live they color >.<


----------



## killer007

those snail is Dwarf Black Poso Snail
it sulawesi snail but in mini version...
the mature one can get up to 4x the size in the picture


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*water change ?*

What is your WC schedule?
Any recommendations from Frank?


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] actually i didn't ask him...
but usally i do it every 2 weeks cuz i don't have much shrimps in the tank
than slowly add water in, maybe change 10% for sulawesi..
cuz they are too sensitive to temperature change.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Yes, 10% makes sense.
I was vacuuming a gravel (corals) in my sulawesi tank today and it was really dirty. And I can vacuum only 1/4 of a tank bottom.
I sucked about 25% or a water and had to pour half of it back


----------



## igor.kanshyn

How is your shrimps doing?


----------



## killer007

all shrimps are doing great
I am thinking of getting some other speices of sulawesi shrimps
Frank have success in many other different species and i would like to try other out too...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Yes, it would be great.

What other species does he have?


----------



## killer007

he actually has a lot of them....
some of his collection will be yellow cheeks, candy cane (red line), camo red, harly...
@[email protected] all very nice color and pattern ...


----------



## Joeee

igor.kanshyn said:


> Yes, 10% makes sense.
> I was vacuuming a gravel (corals) in my sulawesi tank today and it was really dirty. And I can vacuum only 1/4 of a tank bottom.
> I sucked about 25% or a water and had to pour half of it back


I just thought of this:

Gravel vac the substrate, do a maximum of 50%.

Remove some of the 50% of water so there is only 40%. Line a colander with coffee filter sheets and run the 40% through and then add a fresh 10%.

This would allow us to more affectively remove a source of ammonia.

EDIT:
A large brine shrimp net should also work, it helps us to see if we caught any shrimp fry.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

How is going?


----------

